# What a beautiful morning we had today!



## Dandy Hill Farm (Aug 5, 2021)

The past few days have been really cold, windy, cloudy, and wet, but today was a beautiful fall morning. The wind was clam, the sun was bright (hardly a cloud in the sky), and it wasn't raining or snowing. I decided to take a walk around the property while taking pictures to show them to you all! So without further ado, here they are!

We'll start with the goaties first...the girls were really enjoying the sunshine.

Tilly:









Lucy:









Sugar:









Dottie:









Extras:

















The boys....their pics are not the best because they wouldn't stand still!!

Tater:









Oreo:









Now on to my walking partners! 

Raven:









Lot more pics to come....


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm (Aug 5, 2021)

Ollie was my other 'walking partner':

















Now here are some pictures I took around our property:


----------



## thefarmgirl (Jul 13, 2021)

They all are looking fine and dandy! They all look like they are enjoying there day very much so🤩


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm (Aug 5, 2021)




----------



## Dandy Hill Farm (Aug 5, 2021)

Our pound partially froze last night:









Ollie apparently worked up a sweat from our walk and decided to take a dip in the pound despite the outdoor temp being around 30F. He went in up to his chest a good few times. 😳 I froze just from watching him! 🥶
















Shake!









Well, that's all! Hope you've enjoyed them.


----------



## Chanceosunshine (Nov 29, 2021)

They're all so cute! I love Tater's colors!


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

All of the girls are so pretty in their Sun suits! Very nice pictures, all cold & crisp. I agree, how can the.pup get in the 1/2 frozen pond? ❄😱
Our winter is confused. We are 70° today???¿¿¿ dropping to the 40s tonight! Just a rollar coaster here!


----------



## thefarmgirl (Jul 13, 2021)

Ya it’s almost 70 degrees here today also.. but then all of sudden it will drop to 40-50 and then go back up to the 60’s the next day.. it’s definitely weird


----------



## Rancho Draco (Sep 29, 2021)

We had a beautiful day today as well! It was a balmy 45 degrees today with sun and no wind. We are actually supposed to have a few days in the 40s here before we drop back down to regular temps. It was nice to see stuff thaw out today before we head into real winter temps here.


----------



## Boers4ever (Jun 28, 2020)

Yes definitely a beautiful day here also. I love love love the pics of the hay meadow. I’m not sure why I’m just partial to hay meadows year round, so lush and green during the summer, and such a nice crisp dormant color in the winter. Gorgeous. And your pond is so blue! I want to swim in it too, It’s like a pool!


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

Beautiful pictures! That pond really is lovely. The picture of Lucy in the second picture on the first post made me laugh. No feet! 😆 I call that the "loaf sit". 🍞


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

Lovely pictures! You have a good eye!
Beautiful place you and your critters live in!


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Tater😍😍😍😍😍😍😍😍😍 Great pics @Dandy Hill Farm! And I must say......those nails tho!!!........I could never have nails that long......


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

Dandy what is your secret to maintaining those gorgeous nails!? I'd be using those to pick something open and they'd be broken in no time! 😂 I keep mine decently long for guitar playing, but they look gnarly in comparison to yours!


----------



## Emrcornerranch (Jun 13, 2020)

It was pretty windy this morning. One of the metal trash can lids caught the wind a bit and I had a hard time seeing through my hair. The weather sorted itself out around noon. I enjoyed the day walking around finding things to do and bred Bambi and Cowboy again. I decided to just put them in a vacant kid-proof pen next to the Nubians and sat in the Nubian pen enjoying the romantic air. Then, I felt something wrap it’s arms around my shoulders and humping me. Frances 🤣 That was a first! She humped me 4 times. My dad’s dog likes to hump people when they bend over, so I just laughed it off. She got on the milking stand today despite her hormones, so I’ll take getting humped if this lets me milk her!🤣


----------



## Emrcornerranch (Jun 13, 2020)

Dandy Hill Farm said:


> View attachment 216450
> 
> View attachment 216449
> 
> ...


Are those crab apples?🥰Im waiting for my edible crab apple tree to grow big enough to produce fruit.


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm (Dec 2, 2019)

I love that bright blue sky! Ollie is so handsome, and your goats do look happy, soaking up the sun.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

They all look very happy!


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm (Aug 5, 2021)

thefarmgirl said:


> They all are looking fine and dandy! They all look like they are enjoying there day very much so🤩


Thanks! They really did enjoy today.😊


Chanceosunshine said:


> They're all so cute! I love Tater's colors!


Thank you! Tater is quite the flashy boy.😄


Moers kiko boars said:


> All of the girls are so pretty in their Sun suits! Very nice pictures, all cold & crisp. I agree, how can the.pup get in the 1/2 frozen pond? ❄😱
> Our winter is confused. We are 70° today???¿¿¿ dropping to the 40s tonight! Just a rollar coaster here!


Thanks! Our fall/winter is pretty messed too! A roller coaster is a great way to describe our crazy weather! 😁


Boers4ever said:


> And your pond is so blue! I want to swim in it too, It’s like a pool!


All the credit goes to my dad. He makes sure too keep the pound in tip top shape! It's sooo nice to swim in! And it's great for fishing in and ice skakting on! I feel so blessed to have a pound in my backyard. 🥰


MellonFriend said:


> Beautiful pictures! That pond really is lovely. The picture of Lucy in the second picture on the first post made me laugh. No feet! 😆 I call that the "loaf sit". 🍞


Thank you! Lucy sure does know how to pull off the classic goat loaf look! That girl has such a goofy personality! 😆😁 


MadHouse said:


> Lovely pictures! You have a good eye!
> Beautiful place you and your critters live in!


Thank you! 😘


Lil Boogie said:


> Tater😍😍😍😍😍😍😍😍😍 Great pics @Dandy Hill Farm! And I must say......those nails tho!!!........I could never have nails that long......


Thanks! Ha, thank you!


MellonFriend said:


> Dandy what is your secret to maintaining those gorgeous nails!? I'd be using those to pick something open and they'd be broken in no time! 😂 I keep mine decently long for guitar playing, but they look gnarly in comparison to yours!


For a while my nails were pretty weak until I started taking a biotin supplement. That really seemed to help. I also think I'm just kinda 'blessed' (if you will) will strong, long, healthy nails. My mom says I sure didn't get them from her! Lol! 🤣


Emrcornerranch said:


> Are those crab apples?🥰Im waiting for my edible crab apple tree to grow big enough to produce fruit.


I believe they are! We have never eaten ours though. Well, unless you count the one time when me and my brother when younger and dared each other to take a bite.....man are those things sour!!! Never have I tasted something so bitter, chalky, and sour! 😆 Maybe ours aren't the elidable kind..I know you have to add tons of sugar when baking with them though...


Cedarwinds Farm said:


> I love that bright blue sky! Ollie is so handsome, and your goats do look happy, soaking up the sun.


I agree, the sky was so pretty today! Thank you!😊


ksalvagno said:


> They all look very happy!


Thanks, @ksalvagno! 😄


----------



## Chanceosunshine (Nov 29, 2021)

Dandy Hill Farm said:


> Thanks! They really did enjoy today.😊
> 
> Thank you! Tater is quite the flashy boy.😄
> 
> ...



Dandy Hill, this is totally off the subject, but how did you reply to everyone in one message like this???


----------



## Hounddog23 (Jan 13, 2021)

Beautiful pics. Love your critters theyre all so cute


----------



## Goatastic43 (Jun 11, 2021)

Gorgeous property and photos! Tilly’s lil face is so cute! 

Wait….you can have nice nails and own goats at the same time?!?! Mine always get something stuck under them when they are long….


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Beautiful pics, thanks for sharing.


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm (Aug 5, 2021)

Chanceosunshine said:


> Dandy Hill, this is totally off the subject, but how did you reply to everyone in one message like this???


I'm not the best at explaining things lol....but here it goes...

I quoted everyone's post, inserted all of them, then typed out what I wanted to say to everyone under their quoted message....make sense?


Hounddog23 said:


> Beautiful pics. Love your critters theyre all so cute


Thanks! 🥰 


Goatastic43 said:


> Gorgeous property and photos! Tilly’s lil face is so cute!
> 
> Wait….you can have nice nails and own goats at the same time?!?! Mine always get something stuck under them when they are long….


Thank you! 😊

Yup! 😜 That's what pretty much everyone says after the compliment my nails..."But don't you have goats and chickens, live in the country, and do outside chores all the time, etc.??" "I sure do!" is what I reply. 🤣 


toth boer goats said:


> Beautiful pics, thanks for sharing.


Thanks, Toth! 😄 No problem!

@Chanceosunshine, here's a screenshot of what it looks like while I'm responding to multiple quotes....I changed my text color to red so it would be easier to see.


----------



## Chanceosunshine (Nov 29, 2021)

Ok, I think I get it. I'll have to try it out in the future. Hopefully I don't break the internet! Thank you!


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

Do your goats get to eat your crab apples? Our loooove crab apples. We pick lots of them and dry them for the winter too.


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm (Aug 5, 2021)

MadHouse said:


> Do your goats get to eat your crab apples? Our loooove crab apples. We pick lots of them and dry them for the winter too.


They sure do!! They go CRAZY over them too!! Good idea! I never thought about drying the crab apples so they can enjoy them in the winter as well. How do you dry yours?


----------

